# 1989 BMW 525 i 5 series



## mykel (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello all, I backed my car up about 2 feet and it shut off completely! no power to anything in the car. the car doesn't even make any noises when i try to start it, no crank not ticking nothing! i checked Relay fuses and all other fuses and all are good. Please someone HELP!
thank you in advance....
Mykel


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

check the battery and try posting in the 5 series section appropriate to your car :thumbup:


----------



## scrmng e (Jul 3, 2007)

Have it towed to Sears and let them check your battery.


----------

